# Hi, I think my cat has pink eye?



## MiniMuffin (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, i'm Ericka. I've had cats all my life but we just adopted a calico kitten (5mo) 8 days ago and i think she brought pink eye home with her. Now I think my other cat (8yr) has it too. What do i do?? The kitten has free vet service for the first month, but they are closed thru Jan 1st. It wouldn't be cheap to take either of them to the vet so i guess i'm just wondering how long it is safe to wait... We noticed that they have goopy eyes yesterday.


----------



## Kitti3n (Dec 29, 2011)

No, there is no home or over the counter remedy for conjunctivitis (pink eye). No boric acid please! The vet needs to give you Terramycin ointment. It works great and fast!

Until you go to the vet (which I hope you do) you can use warm washcloth to gently rub the ick off the eyes. You need to do it every time they wake up because the eye will get matted. Gently pry the eye open after using the washcloth (or whatever you use) and wipe off any puss that come out. Be sure the eye stays open because the infection and puss will eat the eyeball behind a sealed eye. Sorry to be graphic, but that is what happens.

But the best advice would be to take her to the vet ASAP. Good luck and hope your fur baby gets well soon!

Kitti3n


----------

